# Fact or Fiction?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to see some posts about waterfowling facts or fiction that you have dispelled or seen hold true in the field.

One of my examples. 

"Geese will not work in if there is a Mojo (spinner) in the decoys."

I haven't shot many geese and am far from an expert but last season I had numerous occasions where geese came right in while a spinner was out and running in the spread. One day my buddy and I shot 6 geese and one duck, all birds were literally back flapping over the decoys. We shot our geese out of 3 different flocks. Every flock was landing in the decoys when we opened up on them. The geese didn't seem to mind the mojo. Another day with Longgun, we had a pair of geese come right in on us with the mojo going. We dropped one bird, called the second one back and shot it to. I don't think those birds minded the mojo.

Another.

"I need a loud ringing hail call for ducks. I need to reach out there on windy days or when they are a long way off."

I will admit that I love to blow a loud hail call at times. You know the days when you have sat for a few hours watching birds fly by 1/2 mile away or 200 yds over head. The days when nothing seems to work. On those days I will usually, out of frustration, give every flock the screaming hail call. It never seems to work. Last season I watched a couple guys flair flock after flock using the hail. They would have birds coming right at them and they would open up a can of whoop azz on the call flaring the birds every time. I kept thinking to myself; "I wonder why they don't change things up....obviously that hail is not working." I can remember one day out of the last three seasons, when the screaming hail actually worked. Other than that I think it is best left for the contest stage.

So what have you seen. If your findings or beliefs are contrary to someone else’s, as I expect some to be, please keep is civil and realize that what may work for one doesn't work for another.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess these aren't "facts" but I've heard these opinions from more than one place including a lot the last year.... but I tried these things out myself and they actually worked out rather well.

*Hunting out of a float tube on public water won't work.*

Not true.... I did it and had birds right in my face on an un-named public resource last season. For fear of disclosing too much on a little pressured area, pictures and descriptions aren't readily available. No, it was not Farmington Bay (like I'd hoped) but just like the bit below... it depends on place and time. 8)

*You have to have a ton of decoys to hunt "layout" style.*

I throw about five dozen out.... and have seen birds shot with my eyes about six inches above the water level over less dekes than that. I think it depends on when and where but it can certainly be effective without a ton of gear or a high tec, high dollar boat.

*"Don't leave your decoys out on public ground if you don't want them stolen"*

I found, and later with Nortah, encountered the same two bags of dekes stashed in one of our hunting spots and they were there from mid to the end of last season. Big nice mallard dekes (G & H I think) and they went undisturbed all season. I'd also like to thank the owners of those two bags of dekes for not taking off with my decoys after I left them in the same spot after an extremely hot and miserable hike into and out of the hunting area. 8)

Joel, I also am not a fan of the "hail call". In fact, a lot of the birds I and hunting partners shot last year were birds that came in while we sat quiet, letting the callers around us flare the flocks in our direction. There is lots to be said for being able to mimic a drake or some of the whistling noises made by ducks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

geese, any ole thing will work...particularly a kazoo in early November works wonders. :shock: or so ive heard... :lol: ...all toooo many times. -)O(- :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> geese, any ole thing will work...particularly a kazoo in early November works wonders. :shock: or so ive heard... :lol: ...all toooo many times. -)O(- :mrgreen:


 :lol: Ain't that the truth. I've found that a tray of corn on a balcony will work as well... at least for the pair this lady has nesting on her balcony in a "cat apartment" type thing... word is she fed them and then left some food on her balcony. No calls necessary. I looked up to see the **** goose parked on the railing of her balcony last night as I was walking the dog. I'll see if I can get pics tonight. Where's a bat and a loaf of bread when you need one? Anyone know how that affects the "mountability" of the bird if it has a broken neck from a softball bat? Just kidding by the way... at least about taking a goose with my bat. 8)


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

FACT
you don't need a mojo or a duck call to kill ducks......


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure if it is fact or fiction, but I heard there is a prominent local that sports a pelican band on his lanyard? -Ov-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Not sure if it is fact or fiction, but I heard there is a prominent local that sports a pelican band on his lanyard? -Ov-


Thats no pelican... It had to be a snow goose right? :lol:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

YOU HAVE TO BRING'EM IN CLOSE AND SHOOT'EM IN THE LIPS !! Hell I can kill'em consistantly out to 100 yards !! :wink:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fact, if you get off the dikes and into the marsh you will get more ducks. :wink: Fiction, you don't need waders, camo or a dog to hunt ducks. You just have to walk down idiot dike at Farmington Bay in your red hat and pound away. :evil:


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

fact: shoot first then ask "what kind is it?" then you fit in here in utah.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Fact: There are some of the really "Cool Crowd" has bought thier bands to fill thier lanyard off E Bay. Collecting bands is cool, buying them off E Bay is fine too if your a collecter, but wearing them to events to impress the natives is a JOKE!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Fact... A ringing hail call does work in certain circumstances. I have seen it on a number of occasions. Usually on newer birds in high noise environment. It has to be done with tone. I have killed mallards blowing ringing notes almost all the way to the gun on two occasions. If I stopped they stopped coming it was that easy and the wind was blowing like no other the ducks were coming from up wind came just downwind and I mean just down wind of the spread and ducked in. ( :lol: Ducked in I like that.) It is the exception rather than the rule that it does work, but I am convinced on the days it has worked for me I would have killed 0 ducks without it.

Don't try this it is annoying. :lol: 

Fiction; 
Duck hunting is about shooting. It is about scouting, thinking, working, and finishing ducks at least for me. The shot should be the easiest thing in the end.



Oh yah and another thing. Something beyond belief sometimes works. Thats a fact.
That is just what I think.
Bret


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Fact: There are some of the really "Cool Crowd" has bought thier bands to fill thier lanyard off E Bay. Collecting bands is cool, buying them off E Bay is fine too if your a collecter, but wearing them to events to impress the natives is a JOKE!


 :lol: True that, that is too funny.!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Fact: There are some of the really "Cool Crowd" has bought thier bands to fill thier lanyard off E Bay. Collecting bands is cool, buying them off E Bay is fine too if your a collecter, but wearing them to events to impress the natives is a JOKE!


I'd imagine some of that has been long suspected by said natives who are supposedly not "good hunters" because of lack of bands. 8) Ebay bands are pretty gay when used to inflate "status".


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

FACT; If you post how many birds you kill on this forum, your just asking for criticism. :evil: 

FICTION Most of the numbers posted by people on this forum :lol:


----------



## duckwhisperer (Apr 1, 2009)

Best way to get real bands, step 1 spot a shoot where you know there is a real potential for getting some birds with bands. Step 2 invite a bunch of gubers to hunt with you so you can kill a bunch, step three, be fast with the plyers and keep your moulth shut.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Jonny Utah said:


> Fact: There are some of the really "Cool Crowd" has bought thier bands to fill thier lanyard off E Bay. Collecting bands is cool, buying them off E Bay is fine too if your a collecter, but wearing them to events to impress the natives is a JOKE!


I have some bands, lets cut out ebay and I will sell them all to the highest bidder. A few of them have not even been called in, who ever buys them can call them in and claim the kill!!!!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Jonny Utah said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: There are some of the really "Cool Crowd" has bought thier bands to fill thier lanyard off E Bay. Collecting bands is cool, buying them off E Bay is fine too if your a collecter, but wearing them to events to impress the natives is a JOKE!
> ...


How many bands are we talking? I'll open up with a bid of $3 per band. _/O


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

donttreadonme said:


> How many bands are we talking? I'll open up with a bid of $3 per band.


I would guess there are 7 or 8 bands. Even one from a ross and an 8 year old Canadian.
Come on Joel $3 per band is way to low, these bands will lift your status overnight!!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > How many bands are we talking? I'll open up with a bid of $3 per band.
> ...


Ok I will go $10/band but only because I know I lost a few points for supporting the AP proposals. :lol:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

donttreadonme said:


> Ok I will go $10/band but only because I know I lost a few points for supporting the AP proposals. :lol:


****
How much will you go for the couple of neck collars?


----------

